# Confusion over Digital Camera !!!



## 54KKU (Sep 17, 2008)

I want to buy an digital camera . I have two models in my mind DSC-H10 & Canon SX100IS as both of them would cost almost 16,000 . But I am not sure to which model I should buy . Any Suggestion ?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2008)

Check these two links
*forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1002&message=28541755
*mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php?t=132236


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 17, 2008)

surch the forum topic by digital camera, you will find many suggestions.
My sugg. is just go for sx 100is - it is a awsome thing - 10x zoom isn't ok for u ?? with multiple features & easy using for amatures.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 17, 2008)

What's your budget?
Specify your requirements- zoom, ease of use, manual settings etc.


----------



## dreams (Sep 18, 2008)

Whenever any1 trying to get a digital camera, do not get distracted about the huge amount digital zooms..like 10x or 15x..these are digital zooms like when you preview a pix in xp and zoom it. 

always luk for optical zoom, this is the real zoom, i bought a canon ixus75 which has 3.5x optical zoom and 7.1x digital zoom. It costed me 14k long back this yr.

So always luk for optical zoom.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 18, 2008)

^^ dude I am not talking about digital zoom, if u have gone with the specification of the said model before posting a comment, u may know tht it has "huge" optical zoom


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 18, 2008)

dreams said:


> Whenever any1 trying to get a digital camera, do not get distracted about the huge amount digital zooms..like 10x or 15x..these are digital zooms like when you preview a pix in xp and zoom it.
> 
> always luk for optical zoom, this is the real zoom, i bought a canon ixus75 which has 3.5x optical zoom and 7.1x digital zoom. It costed me 14k long back this yr.
> 
> So always luk for optical zoom.



True buddy, but you haven't checked the specs of canon SX 100 IS. It has *10x Optical zoom* and not digital zoom.

Yes and I too recommend Canon SX 100 IS. Just bought 2 weeks ago and the results are awesome, simply mindblowing.

I will be posting pics taken from the camera soon, will let you know.
Also a review is underway, but will take some 3 weeks more, as I have exams.


----------



## parthbarot (Sep 18, 2008)

i got canon sx100IS..specs are..

10x optical zoom
8 MP
Multi face detection...
easy use and only 2 ion-lithium AAA size (simple pencile cell size) batteries used! 
Flash is closeable...means..while u put it in bag flash closed  like a switch...

better you decide...if i say its very good,you might feel .i m saying bcs i m using 

But tell you...any Canon cam is best...so see and think before you buy 

i got this from US and it saved me some.. 5 to 7K 
regards.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 18, 2008)

parthbarot said:


> i got this from US and it saved me some.. 5 to 7K
> regards.



What a coincidence !!
Me too got it from abroad & saved some 7K


----------



## parthbarot (Sep 19, 2008)

ya mate.. bcs it got me 2 gb high speed flash memory with it . ha ha... its grt..and the performance of canon...is all you know... 

regards.


----------



## dreams (Sep 19, 2008)

I never told that the proposed digicam is lacking optical zoom. I just gave my sugg what to luk for when buying a digicam..thts it.


----------



## chitvan (Oct 7, 2008)

if u can increases your budget...then go for upcoming...canon SX10 IS with 20X optical zoom having digic 4 processor....
*www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Canon/canon_sx10is.asp


----------



## antz.bin (Nov 4, 2008)

Why do people never suggest the panasonic FZ28

*www.digitalcamera-hq.com/digital-cameras/panasonic-lumix-fz28_product-details.html

rated #1 in 
1. extended zoom cameras
2. $200-$300
3. Panasonic

costs $275 + shipping on ebay

Why do people never suggest the panasonic FZ28

*www.digitalcamera-hq.com/digital-cameras/panasonic-lumix-fz28_product-details.html

This camera is ranked 
1st of 83 in 9 and 10 Megapixels 
1st of 45 in Panasonic 
1st of 91 in $200 - $300 
1st of 56 in Extended Zoom

costs $275 + shipping on ebay


----------



## toofan (Nov 5, 2008)

for you budget go for Cannon's SX 110 IS. and if you can get it form abroad then go for SX10IS with a superb 20x optical zoom.

FZ28 is costly+ it has some less manual controls. and rest i forget.


----------



## antz.bin (Nov 5, 2008)

go to an electronics store.. take both in your hands one by one.. and buy the one you are more comfortable with. After all, whatever we say, the final decision is upto you...

gyz there will allso help you transfer a few sample shots to a laptop for you to compare the quality of the shots yourself. 

but rest assured.. if you do this at croma... the salesperson will be much too keen to sell you a canon over a sony.. dont get pushed by the opinion of the salesperson and take a pick yourself.... as it is there is nothing to choose between both of them..

If you want to avoid even doing that..

*www.imaging-resource.com/IMCOMP/COMPS01.HTM

use this tool.. i think it should have the aforementioned models incluuded in its compare tool


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 5, 2008)

This will come for your help.


----------



## Doomsday (Nov 5, 2008)

antz.bin said:


> Why do people never suggest the panasonic FZ28


I would have strongly suggested it, had I seen this thread earlier.

I have one, as a casual cam for the days when i don't feel like lugging my dslr and all it's lenses around. 

The FZ28 is an excellent P&S cam, which is loads of fun to use. It has a very useful HD (1280x720p) video recording function too..although max individual segment length is 8 min. The best thing about the FZ28 is the lens; it's a high quality lens, and shows excellent optical characteristics across nearly it's entire zoom range 27-486mm (18x). There is a decent degree of manual control available too, although, obviously not as much as in a dslr.

FZ28 = highly recommended.


----------



## antz.bin (Nov 6, 2008)

++1 FZ28 again...

mine is currently in shipping... god knows when i ll get my hands on it..


----------



## vampiredevil (Mar 26, 2009)

antz.bin said:


> ++1 FZ28 again...
> 
> mine is currently in shipping... god knows when i ll get my hands on it..





antz.bin said:


> Why do people never suggest the panasonic FZ28
> 
> costs $275 + shipping on ebay




Can you plz tell me which seller on ebay gave you the product at that price...I found one but he is askin $350 for it 

check the review for the two cameras here:
1. SX10- *www.dpreview.com/reviews/q109superzoomgroup/page2.asp
2. FZ28- *www.dpreview.com/reviews/q109superzoomgroup/page7.asp

It gives a details review about both of them and some other high zoom digi cams.

Thanks,
Anup


----------

